# Zusammenspiel Portlets, Servlets und JSPs



## ich² (3. Jan 2007)

Hi Forum,

ich habe eine Portal-Anwendung geschrieben. Diese besteht aus einem Portlet, mehreren JSPs zur Anzeige und einem Servlet zur Generierung eines PDF-Files. Jetzt muss ich meinen Arbeitgeber ungefähr das Zusammenspiel zwischen diesen drei Komponenten erklären. Passt das so, oder würdet ihr was anders erklären?



			
				Auszug aus Pflichtenheft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Umsetzung erfolgte nun in Form von Java-Portlets, JavaServerPages (JSP) und Java-Servlets. Durch diese Kombination sind dynamische Webinhalte, die mit jedem gängigen Browser ohne zusätzliche Plug-Ins dargestellt werden können möglich. JSPs stellen um Javacode erweiterte HTML-Seiten mit Script-Unterstützung dar. Zwischen bestimmten Tags (<% und %>) lässt sich beliebiger Javacode einfügen. Portlets sind die Steuerzentrale hinter den JSPs während JavaServerPages sich sozuagen um die restliche Darstellung kümmern. Portlets sowie Servlets bestehen beide vollkommen aus Java Code. Ruft ein User eine bestimmte Webadresse über den Browser auf, so wird diese an den Portalserver weitergeleitet. Dieser informiert das zuständige Portlet und übergibt vorhandene Parameter. Das Portlet entscheidet nun was zu machen ist (eine Datenbankabfrage, Daten validieren, etc.) und ruft anschließend (anhand der übergebenen Parameter) eine bestimmte JSP auf, die sich nun um die weitere Darstellung kümmert. Dabei wird der Java-Code in der JSP aber schon vom Portal-Server interpretiert und nur eine scheinbar ganz normale HTML-Seite an den Browser zurück gesendet. Java-Servlets sind den Portlets in vielen Dingen ähnlich. Sie werden auch über den Browser durch beispielsweiße Links von anderen Webseiten aufgerufen. In ihnen kann ebenfalls Validierung, Datenbankabfragen oder ähnliches stattfinden. Hier werden sie aber lediglich zur Darstellung von Daten aus einer Datenbank in Form eines PDF-Files verwendet.



Danke!

mfg

ich²


----------



## bronks (3. Jan 2007)

Mir gefällt der Text nicht besonders, weil es sich eher wie eine Rechtfertigung für die Auswahl der Werkzeuge anhört. Man sollte nicht die Funktionsweise von spezifizierten Werkzeugen beschreiben, sondern nur wie diese Zusammenarbeiten.

Geeigneter wäre m.E. ein Sequenzdiagramm mit ein paar kommentaren.


----------



## ich² (4. Jan 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass sich der Text wie eine Rechtfertigung anhört ... bin aber natürlich gerne bereit es zu ändern. Könntest du mir ein paar Stichpunkte nennen wie ich den Text verbessern könnte? Also was ansprechen, was lieber auslassen?

Danke!

mfg

ich²


----------



## bronks (4. Jan 2007)

ich² hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass sich der Text wie eine Rechtfertigung anhört ... bin aber natürlich gerne bereit es zu ändern. Könntest du mir ein paar Stichpunkte nennen wie ich den Text verbessern könnte? Also was ansprechen, was lieber auslassen?



Ich würde es kurz und trocken machen:



> Die Umsetzung erfolgte nun in Form von Java-Portlets, JavaServerPages (JSP) und Java-Servlets. Damit ist eine Generierung dynamischer Webinhalte, welche mit jedem gängigen Browser ohne zusätzliche Plug-Ins dargestellt werden können, möglich.
> 
> Ruft ein User eine bestimmte URL über den Internetbrowser auf, so wird diese Anfrage an den Portalserver weitergeleitet. Dieser informiert das zuständige Portlet und übergibt vorhandene Parameter.
> 
> ...



Sorry, daß ich Deinen gesamten Text umgebastelt habe, aber ich war gerade gut drauf. 

Dazu noch ein schönes Sequenzdiagramm und es sollte passen. Am besten so, wie z.B. hier: http://java.sun.com/blueprints/corej2eepatterns/Patterns/SessionFacade.html


----------

